# My Marlin .45-70



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry for the double post on photo.

My 22 year old adopted daughter videoed this water jug test.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I didn't have the jugs lined up exactly right, and my bullet exited right rear of jug #8. My Grand daughter fired the next shot. Notice the zombie targer behind last jug? She killed the zombie!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That Marlin looks to have exceptional wood on it (that's what she said). You did good teaching her to shoot as well. It's hard to beat a 45-70 for shear power at reasonable ranges


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

What is "Reasonable" range ?

The Old BP 45/70 killed Buffalo at 1000 yards +.

Loaded right there as flat as a 30-06.

I have a 300 gr that goes 2500 fps and a 250 gr that will push above 2700...

Good shooting a 45/70 is a FUN gun to shoot and can be a GREAT elk rifle.

PS if you scope it Make Sure It has plenty of eye relief, don't ask how I got the 5 stiches over my right eye.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Dang Dawg said:


> What is "Reasonable" range ?
> 
> The Old BP 45/70 killed Buffalo at 1000 yards +.
> 
> ...


At 1000 yards, more buffalo would be wounded or missed completely than those that were killed. I consider my .45-70 to be a 150 yard rifle because I want well placed hits on big Game. I haven't been able to locate a 400 grain bullet for my .30-06 yet either. Look at the very first post in this thread and you will see that my .45-70 is already scoped. Since I have a short neck, 3" of eye relief is plenty also. LOL, a .45-70 that shoots as flat as a .30-06? I don't think so.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How did I miss this ... I agree 110% Rich, a Lot Of ugly kills. I am sure that there are those who can shoot a 45-70 accurately at longer than 200 yds but they are few. BPCR guys. But the drop Becomes a huge factor at extended ranges. You can push a 45-70 to about 25-2700 fps max but that big ole Punkin will slow fairly quickly.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

WELL.

You can see by the chart, at 250 yards there is under 5" difference between a 300 win mag and the 45/70.

The best I could do for a comparison. The 300 is with a 220 spire tip going at 2715 fps. The 45 is using a Barnes round nose 250 gr going 2700 fps every thing else is the same.

That's very near as flat as a 30/06 in my book...

300 win mag 220 gr speed 2718 fps

Ballistic Coefficient

0.305

Velocity (ft/s)

2718

Weight (grains)

220

Maximum Range (yds)

500

Interval (yds)

50

Drag Function

G1

Sight Height (inches)

1.5

Shooting Angle (degrees)

0

Zero Range (yds)

100

Wind Speed (mph)

0

Wind Angle (degrees)

90

Altitude (ft)

0

Pressure (hg)

29.53

Temperature (F)

75

Humidity (%)

0.15

*Ballistics Results - TSX FB*

*Range **(yards)*

*Velocity **(fps)*

*Energy **(ft.-lb.)*

*Trajectory **(in)*

*Come UP in MOA*

*Come UP in Mils*

*Wind Drift **(in)*

*Wind Drift in MOA*

*Wind Drift in Mils*

Muzzle

2718

3609

-1.5

0

0

0

0

0

50

2575

3238

-0.1

0.2

0.1

0

0

0

100

2436

2900

0

0

0

0

0

0

150

2302

2589

-1.4

0.9

0.3

0

0

0

200

2172

2305

-4.4

2.1

0.6

0

0

0

250

2047

2046

-9.3

3.5

1

0

0

0

45/70 250 gr speed 2700 fps.

Ballistic Coefficient

0.136

Velocity (ft/s)

2700

Weight (grains)

250

Maximum Range (yds)

500

Interval (yds)

50

Drag Function

G1

Sight Height (inches)

1.5

Shooting Angle (degrees)

0

Zero Range (yds)

100

Wind Speed (mph)

0

Wind Angle (degrees)

90

Altitude (ft)

3500

Pressure (hg)

29.53

Temperature (F)

75

Humidity (%)

0.15

*Ballistics Results - round nose*

*Range **(yards)*

*Velocity **(fps)*

*Energy **(ft.-lb.)*

*Trajectory **(in)*

*Come UP in MOA*

*Come UP in Mils*

*Wind Drift **(in)*

*Wind Drift in MOA*

*Wind Drift in Mils*

Muzzle

2700

4047

-1.5

0

0

0

0

0

50

2423

3260

0

0

0

0

0

0

100

2164

2599

0

0

0

0

0

0

150

1921

2049

-1.9

1.2

0.3

0

0

0

200

1697

1598

-6.1

2.9

0.8

0

0

0

250

1494

1239

-13.4

5.1

1.5

0

0

0


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry don't know why it posted that way ,it makes it hard to fallow. But it's in red .drop of 13.4" at 250 yards for the 45/70 and 9.3" for the 300 win mag, 4.1 inch difference.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

First of all, I doubt that any responsible hunter would choose a 250 grain Barnes TSX for buffalo hunting. Secondly we are talking the use of a Marlin 1895, not a Ruger #1 or other "strong action" rifles. Sometimes it is necessary to post real facts in order to slow down wild claims. A 220 grain .30 caliber bullet has a B.C. of .30, while the 225 grain Barnes .458 caliber bullet has a B.C. of .19. A max load for .30-06 using the 220 grain round nose yields 2500 fps, and Max. Marlin 1895 load using 225 grain Barnes TSX also yields 2500 fps

My Speer manual shows the following data---

220 grain .30-06 is first here

100 yards-----0

200 yards----8.0 high

300 yards--- 0

400 yards-----20"

500 yards----55.9" low

------------------------------------

.225 grain .458 bullet at 2500 fps

100 yards----8.0 high

200 yards----9.8 high

300 yards--- 0

400 yards----27.6" low

500 yards----81" low

Hmmm, looks like the .45-70 isn't quite as "flat" as the .30-06 after all.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW look at that.

I run my Cow boy at 42,000 cup like it's rated for on the Barnes site they list the 250 gr at 2700 and mine does just that.

I'm guessing you don't shoot the '06 at 400 and 500 yards much either.

The old buff hunters used 400 and 500 gr lead bullets at MUCH slower speeds, and I'm thinking they missed a lot.

I'm just saying you CAN . I would put my gun at a 300 yard gun with perfect conditions, BUT with some practice and a bit of luck that could be starched much farther, kind of like a '06.

I do like your set up, Nice look to it. I have a lever action scope on mine with a 5" eye relief and 100,200,300 yard hash marks.

PS I normally shoot a Hornidy 300 at 2500 fps and try to keep it under 250 yards, Still works great on bear and elk.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Dang Dawg said:


> WOW look at that.
> 
> I run my Cow boy at 42,000 cup like it's rated for on the Barnes site they list the 250 gr at 2700 and mine does just that.
> 
> ...


Barnes site lists the 250 grain TSX at 2609 maximum for the Marlin, not 2700. http://www.barnesbullets.com/images/45-70Marlin1895Web.pdf In addition, the B.C. of this bullet is not .19 like I posted earlier. It is closer to .13 which results in even more bullet drop than I posted earlier.


----------

